# Blue Paradise Gourami (Female) Skin Disease?



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of my my female Blue Paradise Gourami, she is in a 90gallon tank. The tank isn't under any stress, so I dont think it's from another fish. Any ideas what it is.??

Thanks in Advance,
Brandon


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like a bacterial infection, but I have no idea what it specifically could be. I hope that someone else can come along and shed some light on the matter. What are your water parameters?(pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, and nitrate)? Any recent additions?


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

All of my nitrites, ammonia, nitrates are fine. They were my last addition to the tank. We have hard water here, but I dont think that'd be it. What can I do to help cure it?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm looking at the pictures from my phone rite now so I can't quite tell, can you say does it look more like the scales are goen exposing a little muscle/ tissue or is something growing on it??


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like scar tissue, maybe something growing on it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm going with columnaris(fin rot I believe).
Columnaris - Flexibacter columnaris


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like scar tissue, maybe something growing on it


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

What's the best treatment method?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

if it is columnaris, you will have to treat with a gram-negative antibiotic, and you will have to dose the whole tank. It Could be an injury... Do the white parts look fuzzy like they have anything on them? Any bully fish in the tank? or anywhere it could have injured itself trying to hide?


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I have two iridescent sharks but they're not that big. There are a few rock structures in the tank. I've already started a quarter water change just to be safe.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

kanamycin and furan 2 are the recommended antibiotic "cocktail" most recommended.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll write them down and go get them when i'm out tomorrow.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Can fin rot spread?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Believe it! Please read links,as manafel said you will be treating the whole tank now.
On a side note stress is relative?
I hang on two wires and a 75' scaffold 35 stories up on the wrong side of the wall.Stressful?Not to me,but someone else?
My dogs wag their tails emphatically against the 180 stand(sounds like drums) and my fish move.Not what most would think in the lines of what stresses my fish,but the options of a stressing factors are......BASICALLY UNLIMITED.
It's all a matter of opinion or position.
Most stress for most of our fish is transport to LFS(hours if not days) and transport to your home.Water changes every time plus blackout and temp changes=stress.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I've went through everything that could possibly be stressing out my fish and I've come to the conclusion that my pH is a little too high (just out of range) and my cat sitting in front of the tank most likely isn't helping. So I've set up a white sheet in front of the tank so my cat cant see the tank and I'm gong to get pH lower tomorrow along with the antibiotics to help cure the fin rot (if that's what it is). I really appreciate all of your help!

Sincerely
Brandon


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't jump the gun on pH.Although it may be higher than they desire , if it is consitent that is more important.
And my dogs wagging their tails and sounding like drums isn't going to change.
In short I feel bad for your cat,I do place chair next to tank so one of my three cats can watch and swat at them occasionaly.I don't think your cat is stressing them out, my was more that everyone and everything is different and what you think is stressful,may not be to me.
Pick out what you think is proper med and is available and go from there,all the rest is the way it's going to be so they have to adjust to it.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Was just in the chat room and we think it was the male nipping at her


----------

